# Membership renewal...



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Can someone please let me know when i will be receiving issue 5 and 6 of absoluTTe. I renewed my membership over two weeks ago, any idea how long it should be before the latest issue will be landing on my doorstep? 8)

Regards.
David.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi David

We are in the middle of handing over membership responsibility within the committee and Malc (old membership sec) is in Germany. Onceback I'm sure your mags will get sent out and your account backdated.

I'll try and contact Malc, but atm he is out of contact :?


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Ok, thanks mate. I will not expect it anytime soon then! :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't think your wait will be long, keep an eye on your post! :wink:


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

I think my membership may have expired! can anyone check for me.
Thanks
ANT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ANT said:


> I think my membership may have expired! can anyone check for me.
> Thanks
> ANT


Ant,

Anyone can login to view their account details, inc address, email & expiry date. 

Click here to login

Click here if you have forgotten your password


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks


----------

